# Coban Dressings



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 5, 2013)

How does one code and get paid for coban dressings?


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 7, 2013)

After doing a ton of research, this is what seems to be the answer.

I can code a 99212 with a 29580, or just a 29580 if the patient is only here for an unna boot.  

What about changes?  If a patient comes in on the 1st and gets a wrap, then on the 10th we change it.  Any ideas if that can be billed again for 29580?

One of my references
https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=13219


----------

